# Canister Filter For OverFlow?



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've been thinking about this for a while. Can I use the Canister filter to suck water from the display and throw it into the sump? Would the only problem be low flowrate? Also I could poke a hole at the top of the overflow line to avoid siphoning the water into the sump unwatedly. I have a fluval 304 sitting around so i dont mind using it.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> I've been thinking about this for a while. Can I use the Canister filter to suck water from the display and throw it into the sump? Would the only problem be low flowrate? Also I could poke a hole at the top of the overflow line to avoid siphoning the water into the sump unwatedly. I have a fluval 304 sitting around so i dont mind using it.


Its possible but the getting the flow rate right is the difficult part. You could buy a larger return pump and use a ball value to regulate the flow but if it's off even slightly it could overflow or drain the main tank over time. Try getting a good night's sleep with this in mind.

If you're buying the canister now, you may want to spend the money on an overflow box. This will handle variable flow rates depending on the model so you don't have to worry.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

arc said:


> ...but if it's off even slightly it could overflow or drain the main tank over time. Try getting a good night's sleep with this in mind.


+1. Don't risk it with the canister filter.


----------

